# Chicken Rub- mild #2



## dewetha (Dec 4, 2011)

**UPDATE* changed salt and name.*

made up some rub for some skin on chicken breasts. over all a decent rub for some flavor for someone who doesn't like heat(My better half). of course I will tinker with it a little.

   *  chicken rub- mild  # 2*

3 tbs sea salt  fine  reduce to 1 TBS
3 tbs paprkia hungarian
3 tbs  raw sugar turbinado
1 tsp garlic granulated
1 tsp onion granulated
1 tsp white pepper ground
1/2 tsp rosemary ground
1/2 tsp mustard ground
1/2 tsp oregano ground
1/2 tsp coriander ground  
things I learned from this smoke:

next time i will back out some salt and put the rub on over night.

Q to follow.


----------



## dewetha (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are a few Q-view. The breasts are butterfly split. I placed rub on both sides and under the skin. Used a little evo on the outside.
Smoked at 250ish until 160 IT. A few hours.


----------



## dewetha (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

They look real good!


----------



## dewetha (Dec 4, 2011)

once again, tasting the food right out of the smoker vs later gives a different taste. I just ate a chicken sandwich. put some of my JD rib glaze on it, added shredded cheddar and nuked it. tasted great. I still will cut down the salt a tinker with it but this may just be a decent enough rub for those who are heat sensitive :)


----------



## skeetermarine (Jan 7, 2012)

This sounds really good, I am going to try this one tonight when I put a chicken on the smoker!


----------



## dewetha (Jan 7, 2012)

dewetha said:


> once again, tasting the food right out of the smoker vs later gives a different taste. I just ate a chicken sandwich. put some of my JD rib glaze on it, added shredded cheddar and nuked it. tasted great. I still will cut down the salt a tinker with it but this may just be a decent enough rub for those who are heat sensitive :)




cool. let me know what you think, I am always open to suggestions to improve things. I am making these again tomorrow with a few other trial run in the smoker. good times:)


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 7, 2012)

looks good !!!!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 8, 2012)

Your recipe is slightly over 20% salt. If you cut to 5%( from 3 tablespoons to 1 teaspoon) you may like it better.

Your chicken does look really good.


----------



## dewetha (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks for the tip cliff. i only had course sea salt and used 1 tbs. that should cut it down some. the true taste test will be later today.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2012)

dewetha, morning....  I have started using a scale to measure the salt... I have found about 8 grams per pound of meat is about right for a rub.... At least you will have a starting point that can be adjusted to suit your taste.... all other spices added and all the rub is used per batch...  that way the salt/pound is consistent.... Just my 2 cents..   Dave


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 8, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> dewetha, morning....  I have started using a scale to measure the salt... I have found about 8 grams per pound of meat is about right for a rub.... At least you will have a starting point that can be adjusted to suit your taste.... all other spices added and all the rub is used per batch...  that way the salt/pound is consistent.... Just my 2 cents..   Dave


Just so we're all on the same page, 8 grams of salt is slightly less than 1 1/2 teaspoons( 1.41 to be exact).

BTW the maximum recommended salt intake for an adult is 6 grams/day.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Just so we're all on the same page, 8 grams of salt is slightly less than 1 1/2 teaspoons( 1.41 to be exact).
> 
> BTW the maximum recommended salt intake for an adult is 6 grams/day.


Cliff, I am not sure where you got your numbers.... RDA is 2400 grams of salt per day....  8 grams per pound is not too close to that unless you are going to eat 300 #'s of meat...

 I do not mean to call you out on this, but on this forum, the facts and health safety are number one....  My appologies in advance for this post...

Dave

 

*According to the USDA (United States Dietary Allowance) and RDA (Recommended*

*Daily Allowance) of a person’s daily salt intake.*

*A person should consume less than 2,400 grams of salt daily.*

*A person with health problems such as Heart Disease, Diabetes or Hypertension should*

*consume less that 2,000 grams of salt daily.  *

*Quantities of Salt*

*Regular salt: (most name brands)*

*1 ounce 10.988 grams*

*1 Tbs 6,589 grams*

*1 tbs 2,132 grams*

HOLD IT.... That website was WRONG.... MY APPOLOGIES AGAIN.... GUESS YOU CAN'T TRUST THE WEB...

2400 mg salt RDA         *CLIFF... PLEASE ACCEPT MY APPOLOGTY*


----------



## dewetha (Jan 8, 2012)

Of course no one would put all that rub on one piece of chicken. So the salt intake can't be that much


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks great....I have been looking for a new chicken rub to try....How much chicken do you think this will cover ?  Thanks for the recipe .....


----------



## dewetha (Jan 8, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Looks great....I have been looking for a new chicken rub to try....How much chicken do you think this will cover ?  Thanks for the recipe .....




These were 8oz chicken breasts they were butterfly cut. so I coated the inside, outside and under the skin of 8 of them. decent covering.


----------



## sprky (Jan 9, 2012)

another to do added


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks great


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 9, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Cliff, I am not sure where you got your numbers.... RDA is 2400 grams of salt per day....  8 grams per pound is not too close to that unless you are going to eat 300 #'s of meat...
> 
> I do not mean to call you out on this, but on this forum, the facts and health safety are number one....  My appologies in advance for this post...
> 
> ...


Not a problem, I made that post because I wanted to know how the gram weight translated to the more traditional volume measurements. If I had a food scale I would also convert all my rub recipes from volume to weight measurements.


----------

